
Becoming a Mozilla Technical Evangelist - taylorbuley
http://rawkes.com/blog/2011/03/25/becoming-a-mozilla-technical-evangelist
======
sdasilva
The font color and background used in this article makes for a difficult read.

~~~
robhawkes
Thanks for pointing that out; I'll bear it in mind when I do the redesign. :)

